# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Audiomaniakiem

## GuntisK

Nu tā audiomaniaki! Te būs solītās baigo kilowatu pastiprinātāju shēmas. Latvenergo būs priecīgs ja kāds to 20kw shēmu saliks.  ::   ::   ::   ::  

1kw
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/elekt ... 1173983604
2kw
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/elekt ... 1173983599
 ::  20kw   ::  
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/elekt ... 1173983590

----------


## rūdolfs

kā var zināt vai tā ir shēma bez ielaistām kļūdām

----------


## Sleedzis

var  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Par shēmas pareizību neuzņemos nekādu atbildību.  ::  Man piemēram tāds stipreklis-elektrības "prožors" mūžam nav vajadzīgs. Tumbas vietā slēdz klāt elektrobu un masu un metini cik uziet.  ::  Un ja parēķina cik naudas aizies lai tādu uztaisītu.  ::  Šitās shēmas ir tikai paraugam...

----------


## Mairis

njaa, bet nevienam jau maajaa nevilks 20kW!
Tad jau latvenergo buus veel prieciigaaki, jo buus jaavelk resnaaka liinija!

----------


## Delfins

Nu ja es nemaldos, tad parasti jau izmanto dīzeļu ģenerātorus...
Mājās tev pat 200W nav vajadzīgs

Priekš kantora, kas izīrē tehniku tāds nieks vien ir tie 9.000$
http://www.gopower.com/prod/generators_ ... t_87_.html

----------


## GuntisK

Mājās nevilks, bet trīsfāzu tīkls ar to var tikt galā.  ::  Man darbnīcā ir metināmais (nu iet zvērā) kurš patērē no 380v apmēram 35A , i to sanāk maximums 14KW.  ::  Bet te 40KW vajadzīgi.  ::  Šaubos vai kāds pat tumbas tādam "apžorai" spēs dabūt....  ::

----------


## Athlons

::  bāc kāds sildītājs...

----------


## Mairis

Man garazhaa ir 50kW, tad jau jaauztaisa taads!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

tas 20kW lieliski noderētu par tīkla invertoru - dotu ārā smuku sinusoīdu un 50 Hz, respektīvi pārveidotājs DC - AC

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Varu iztēloties, kā to 20KW pastūzi uzgriež uz pilnas jaudas un mājā uz basiem periodiski visas spuldzes paliek tumšākas, rspektīvi lēni mirgo...

----------


## juris90

> Varu iztēloties, kā to 20KW pastūzi uzgriež uz pilnas jaudas un mājā uz basiem periodiski visas spuldzes paliek tumšākas, rspektīvi lēni mirgo...


 tad jau laba gaismasmuzika sanaks!  ::   ::   ::  vel rozete paris neonenes un ka kluba- viss ritma!  ::

----------


## GuntisK

[quote="juris90D   ::   ::  vel rozete paris neonenes un ka kluba- viss ritma!  :: [/quote]
....taču visticamāk, ka "izmauks" ārā korķus.  ::

----------


## juris90

::  var ari korkju vietas salikt vabolites  ::

----------


## Amigo69

> Nu ja es nemaldos, tad parasti jau izmanto dīzeļu ģenerātorus...
> Mājās tev pat 200W nav vajadzīgs


 Nu..- manam PentiumII datoram ir 200W max barošanas bloks.. 100W kvēlspuldzes.. katodstaru TV...
Vispār ja dzīvoklī liek/pietiek ar 10A drošinātājiem, tad kkas ap 2kW grozās...

Pa vasaru pastrādāju būvniecībā. Dažos jaunos projektos privātmājām, ieliek pagrabā UPS'i uz kādiem 20kW un ..aidā. Un bagātnieks tad var mājā slēgt klāt ko un cik viņa sirds kāro.
Jo lieta tāda, ka, piemēram, tajās vācu Hi-End nav nekāda nopietnā sprieguma stabilizācija barošanas blokā. Tur, ja ir rakstīts 50Hz un..kautvai tie paši 240V tad rozetē arī ir.
Bet pie mums visi tie parametri ievērojami staigā. Un tūkstošus vērtais verķis pēc kādām trīs nedēļam ir 'čupā'.

----------


## karloslv

Interesanti, ar kādu mūziku vislabāk varētu metināt? Varbūt tur arī izpaužas klasiskās mūzikas labvēlīgā ietekme? Vai tomēr labāks ir tāds stabils tehno? Varbūt regejs, it sevišķi uz piedziedājumiem?

----------


## GuntisK

Diezgan interesanti būtu paskatīties metināmo aparātu kura loks modulēts ar mūziku.   ::  Zinu, ka ir Teslas spoles kur "dzied" el.izlāde-skaisti. Īsta tehno mūzika.  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Mazākas jaudas pastūzi var veidot uz PA 02 un PA 03 mikrenēm ar elektrisko jaudu 1 un 1,2 KW
Barošana divpolāra + / - 75 V un strāva līdz 50 A

----------


## Mairis

> Mazākas jaudas pastūzi var veidot uz PA 02 un PA 03 mikrenēm ar elektrisko jaudu 1 un 1,2 KW
> Barošana divpolāra + / - 75 V un strāva līdz 50 A


 Šitas jau tiešām izskatās "MAZĀKS", tikai 50A! Varētu provēt tādu barot no svarkas!

----------


## GuntisK

Vai tik tās mikrenes nebija uz pasūtījumu? Pat datasheetu nevarēju nekur dabūt, tikai mistisku aprakstu un bez gala vienkjāršu shēmu...

----------


## ezis666

kur i problēma

http://www.apexmicrotech.com/mainsite/p ... sheets.asp

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Mazākas jaudas pastūzi var veidot uz PA 02 un PA 03 mikrenēm ar elektrisko jaudu 1 un 1,2 KW
> Barošana divpolāra + / - 75 V un strāva līdz 50 A
> 
> 
>  Šitas jau tiešām izskatās "MAZĀKS", tikai 50A! Varētu provēt tādu barot no svarkas!


 Stereo versijā šāds pastūzis no 220V  tīkla ņems apm 2... 2,5 kW nu tik pat kā daža laba elektriskā tējkanna... strāva apm 10 A

----------


## rūdolfs

> Mazākas jaudas pastūzi var veidot uz PA 02 un PA 03 mikrenēm ar elektrisko jaudu 1 un 1,2 KW
> Barošana divpolāra + / - 75 V un strāva līdz 50 A


 kā mikrene var izturēt tādu jaudu? kādam tad ir jābūt radiatoram? 1m/2  lielumā?

----------


## ezis666

http://www.apexmicrotech.com/mainsite/p ... d=&f_page=
*PA 02	*
HIGH POWER BANDWIDTH - 350kHz
•	HIGH SLEW RATE - 20V/µs
•	FAST SETTLING TIME - 600ns
•	LOW CROSSOVER DISTORTION - CLASS A/B
•	LOW INTERNAL LOSSES - 1.2V @ 2A
•	HIGH OUTPUT CURRENT - ±5A
•	LOW INPUT BIAS CURRENT - FET INPUT
•	ISOLATED CASE - 300VDC

	APPLICATIONS
•	
MOTOR, VALVE AND ACTUATOR CONTROL
•	MAGNETIC DEFLECTION CIRCUITS UP TO 5A
•	POWER TRANSDUCERS UP TO 350kHz
•	*AUDIO AMPLIFIERS UP TO 30W RMS*

PA03
•	
MO-127 COPPER POWER DIP PACKAGE
•	HIGH INTERNAL POWER DISSIPATION- 500 watts
•	HIGH VOLTAGE OPERATION - ±75V
•	INTERNAL SOA PROTECTION
•	HIGH OUTPUT CURRENT - 30A
•	OUTPUT SWINGS CLOSE TO SUPPLY RAILS
•	EXTERNAL SHUTDOWN CONTROL

	APPLICATIONS
•	
LINEAR AND ROTARY MOTOR DRIVES
•	YOKE/MAGNETIC FIELD DEFLECTION
•	PROGRAMMABLE POWER SUPPLIES to ±68V
•	*TRANSDUCER/AUDIO TO 1000W*

nedomāju, ka no šitiem sanāks diezko kvalitatīvs audio  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> http://www.apexmicrotech.com/mainsite/products/pages/op_amps/pa02.asp?guid=&item_id=&f_page=
> *PA 02	*
> HIGH POWER BANDWIDTH - 350kHz
> •	HIGH SLEW RATE - 20V/µs
> •	FAST SETTLING TIME - 600ns
> •	LOW CROSSOVER DISTORTION - CLASS A/B
> •	LOW INTERNAL LOSSES - 1.2V @ 2A
> •	HIGH OUTPUT CURRENT - ±5A
> •	LOW INPUT BIAS CURRENT - FET INPUT
> ...


 Nedomāju, ka 30W no PA 02, laikam žurnālā būs jāpaskatās, cik tad īsti ir... nevar būt, ka uzdevuši "ķīniešu jaudu"
 ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Labi, ja gribas 1 kW pastūzi mājās, tad varētu rīkoties šādi - pustilta shēma, barošana pa tiešo no 220 V caur taisngriezi un filtru... pastūzis patērēs apm 4...6 A un izejas spriegums sasniegs 110 - 150 V, ja barošanā kāds stabilizators uz 200V, tad izejā būs 100V ieeju atsaista galvaniski ar audiofrekveņču transformātoru...
izejā drošības nolūkos uzliek noplūdstrāvas aizsargslēdzi un drošinātājus

----------


## rūdolfs

> Labi, ja gribas 1 kW pastūzi mājās, tad varētu rīkoties šādi - pustilta shēma, barošana pa tiešo no 220 V caur taisngriezi un filtru... pastūzis patērēs apm 4...6 A un izejas spriegums sasniegs 110 - 150 V, ja barošanā kāds stabilizators uz 200V, tad izejā būs 100V ieeju atsaista galvaniski ar audiofrekveņču transformātoru...
> izejā drošības nolūkos uzliek noplūdstrāvas aizsargslēdzi un drošinātājus


 Tad jau izejā būtu apt. 3 KW , tā kā bišķi vairāk, nekā 1.

----------


## konis22

Tas viss skan skaisti bet kur lai velns rauj tādiem zvēriem tumbas????????Kāds ir padomājis?  ::

----------


## karloslv

Konis: slēdz paralēli/virknē cik uziet

----------


## rūdolfs

Uztaisi, kādi 40  ::   skaļruņi tumbai ar elektrisko jaudu 3 Kw. Lielas, gan tās tumbas sanāks  ::  . Bet, ja gribi tādu jaudu kaut kas jāupurē. nav labuma, bez ļaunuma.  ::

----------


## guguce

Bet ir tādi basu skaļruņi kurus darbina ar elektromotoru.

----------


## abergs

Class-D amplifier:
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/tas561...rated-feedback

----------


## Ar4

Vot mani šitai līdzīga (TAS5613) analog-input D klases mikrene interesē. Uzrakstīju pāris meilus Texas Instruments par to ka skolniekiem sūdīgi ar līdzekļiem, un viņi man 2 šitās par velti piedāvāja atsūtīt + vēl dažus čipsus. Tikai domāju vai ir vērts.

----------


## guguce

Jocīgs cilvēks   ::

----------


## JDat

> Jocīgs cilvēks


  Varbūt pasaki precīzāk kurš un kāpēc jocīgs.   ::

----------


## Ar4

Da vienkārši negribas viņu laiku un naudu izniekot. Man jau viens klasesbiedrs iedeva TAS5613 mikreni ar ko paspēlēties. 36V barošana - nevajag divpolāro. Tagad tik jāštuko kā viņu salodēt un kā PCB uztaisīt. Lāzernieks man nav   ::

----------


## ddff

Pie jaudaam virs 1kW kanaalaa ir jaaskataas uz D klasi.
Piemeeram - http://www.k-series.it/ - ja uzkliko uz K20, tad redzama diezgan liela vienkaarshiiba - kondensatoru masiivi, praktiski iztaisnots tiikla spriegums ar kaadu PFC moduli ieejaa un jaudiigs rausteklis izejaa, galaa filtrs un miers.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

nu, ne gluzhi tik prasti  :: 
tur vnk 0603 vietaam, pa visu labo pusi viena plate, priekspusee pa visu malu 2 plates, apaksaa chupa mezglu..
kopaa ir doofigaa komponentu..

----------


## ddff

Protams, protams - es jau to taadaa saiisinaataa flowchart veidaa apstaastiiju. Pasham saimnieciibaa ir dazhi shie verkji, esmu pabijis arii iekshaa. Nezheeliigs aparaats- ko var gribeet no viiriem, kam pamatbizness ir elektroiekraaveeju vadiibas bloki  ::  Tas, ka aparaataa ir vairaak kontroles sheemu un visaadu veidu watchdogu nekaa speeka un izpildmehaanismu, ir skaidrs. Bet nu belziens un damping factor ir vienkaarshi apstulbinoshs - pirmaas reizes klausoties bija sajuuta kaa CD peec vairaaku gadu lentu klausiishanaas - kaut kas pietruukst starp 2 lielaas bungas sitieniem (taa peecskanja un rimstoshaas svaarstiibas, kas parasti ir videejas klases AB ampam).

ddff

----------


## kaspich

> Protams, protams - es jau to taadaa saiisinaataa flowchart veidaa apstaastiiju. Pasham saimnieciibaa ir dazhi shie verkji, esmu pabijis arii iekshaa. Nezheeliigs aparaats- ko var gribeet no viiriem, kam pamatbizness ir elektroiekraaveeju vadiibas bloki  Tas, ka aparaataa ir vairaak kontroles sheemu un visaadu veidu watchdogu nekaa speeka un izpildmehaanismu, ir skaidrs. Bet nu belziens un damping factor ir vienkaarshi apstulbinoshs - pirmaas reizes klausoties bija sajuuta kaa CD peec vairaaku gadu lentu klausiishanaas - kaut kas pietruukst starp 2 lielaas bungas sitieniem (taa peecskanja un rimstoshaas svaarstiibas, kas parasti ir videejas klases AB ampam).
> 
> ddff


  :: ) nu, bet.. 1U padsmit kW.. tas ir vaaks.. es kad sen/sen atpakalj Outline T6.5 redzeeju, jau bija woow.. bet nu tagad..
es jau te kaadu laiku chamaajos pie Arnja aizbraukt K5 sameeriit reaalos parametrus. nu, uz basiem - viss ok, bet kas notiek plataakaa joslaa. kas ar IMD, specifiskaakiem kropljiem..

----------


## ddff

Pagaidaam esmu tikai klausiishanaas testus veicis un DSP caur FFT skatiijis, IM un THD neesmu meerijis. Neko aizdomiigu netiku maniijis - platjoslaa un uz HF skan kaa parasts amps, da i arii nekaada iipasha paarsteiguma nav, jo pie taam freq. visi ampi daudz maz liidziigi. Uz basiem bija koshaakaa atskiriiba. Tapeec manos setupos 90% shie arii straadaa subos.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

> Pagaidaam esmu tikai klausiishanaas testus veicis un DSP caur FFT skatiijis, IM un THD neesmu meerijis. Neko aizdomiigu netiku maniijis - platjoslaa un uz HF skan kaa parasts amps, da i arii nekaada iipasha paarsteiguma nav, jo pie taam freq. visi ampi daudz maz liidziigi. Uz basiem bija koshaakaa atskiriiba. Tapeec manos setupos 90% shie arii straadaa subos.
> 
> ddff


 tad varetu buut, ka ooc shim te arii PEEC izejas filtra panjemta. jo, standarta variantaa, ja 'obratku' njem PIRMS izejas filtra, ir specifiski kroplji: padodot vienlaiciigi basu un vidus, tie vidi moduleejaas no basa [jo izejas filtraa spoleem mainaas parametri, ejot piesatinajumaa]..

----------


## arnis

nu ir ir taada saspiestiiba un netiiriiba tiem ampiem augshaas. ne ljoti tragjiski uz ausi, bet dzirdeet var. 
Basos tieshaam -- es personiigi iesleedzu damping control un man ir stipri vienalga, kaadu dziivi tas amps dziivo virs tiem 400Hz ( vai 80 ) .
Cita lieta-- pameeriit-- buuus jaasanjemaas  ::

----------


## mcLatvia

hmmm kads reali zin kur tadu 20kw aparātu lieto??  ::

----------


## tornislv

... es reāli zinu, un vēl dažs labs te forumā. Un?

----------


## mcLatvia

> ... es reāli zinu, un vēl dažs labs te forumā. Un?


 varbuut vari padariit mani gudraaku.. ??

----------


## tornislv

pirmā kursa censoņiem beidzot sadoti mājas darbi...

----------


## ddff

> hmmm kads reali zin kur tadu 20kw aparātu lieto??


 Pamataa lielaaka izmeera pasaakumos :]
ULTRA MUSIC FESTIVAL BRAZIL 2008
Woodstock Live Show in Poland (paskati arii to PDF)
Satsop River Rock Festival

Stokholmaa viiri dzhezinju arii uz K20 klausaas :]

ddff

----------

